# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Utah Jazz 8:00PM CST CSNC KJZZ



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#330066"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.nba.com/jazz/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/uth_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(20 - 26) (10 - 13 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #330066">Utah Jazz(23 - 25) (12 - 12 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.deltacenter.com/"><img src="http://www.montaguemillennium.com/reunions/world2005/images/attractions/delta.JPG" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.deltacenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Delta Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Salt Lake City, UT, February 6, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Utah Jazz 8:00PM CST CSNC KJZZ</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #330066; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/milt_palacio" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_milt_palacio.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/milt_palacio"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Milt Palacio<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 4'' - Colorado State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/keith_mcleod" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_keith_mcleod.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/keith_mcleod"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Keith McLeod<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Bowling Green</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andrei_kirilenko" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andrei_kirilenko.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andrei_kirilenko"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andrei Kirilenko<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - Russia</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mehmet_okur" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/okur_140_050126.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mehmet_okur"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mehmet Okur<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 11'' - Turkey</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jarron_collins" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jarron_collins.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jarron_collins"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jarron Collins<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Stanford</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #330066; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/deron_williams" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_deron_williams.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/deron_williams"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Deron Williams<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Illinois</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/devin_brown" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_devin_brown.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/devin_brown"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Devin Brown<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Texas-San Antonio</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/greg_ostertag" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_greg_ostertag.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/greg_ostertag"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Greg Ostertag<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 2'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_harpring" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_matt_harpring.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_harpring"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Matt Harpring<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Georgia Tech</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

its funny how the pics of ben, lu, du and kirk are all the same, if you mirror the pic of songaila ou have a 5th one.

damn nba.com is terrible, the still dont have a pic of okur in a jazz jersey


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> damn nba.com is terrible, the still dont have a pic of okur in a jazz jersey



Thx for noticing that.... they just don't use the same naming scheme for "newer" pics for some sloppy reason.

I'm in a McDonalds in South Haven, MI right now so I'm doing this kind of quick!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> I'm in a McDonalds in South Haven, MI right now so I'm doing this kind of quick!



fine job, as usual.

you mean that whopperette commercial last night didn't make you want to go to burger king? DMD would've been right there with you!

lol.

anyway, man if we don't beat the jazz tonight i don't know what to say. other than thank god it's fashion week and i have something else to pay attention to.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> fine job, as usual.
> 
> you mean that whopperette commercial last night didn't make you want to go to burger king? DMD would've been right there with you!
> 
> ...


Speaking of which, here is a sneak peak at what holds Miz' interest when she's not hanging with the sports dudes

http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1513794

I _love_ Google!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Word is Duhon's out with a thigh bruise... :raised_ey 

Regardless if that has any significance, we know we'll see Pargo in the game. :banghead:


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Chandler has 10 consecutive games with 10+ boards? Did anyone else see that on the Chicago station. That's not true! It's only been 5 or 6 games.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Speaking of which, here is a sneak peak at what holds Miz' interest when she's not hanging with the sports dudes
> 
> http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1513794
> 
> I _love_ Google!



um, ok, that's a little weird that you did that, but yeah, i dig fashion. i wanted to be a fashion designer from a very tender age, but when i found out in 7th grade home ec that i would actually have to sew, well, imagine my shock! i was like, you do?? lol. so i went into graphic design instead. 

and let the conspiracy theorists go crazy with the fact that duhon is sitting with a mysterious thigh bruise. gooden, on the other hand, is playing for cleveland tonight v. the bucks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben starting exactly where he left off against the Suns. 9 pts on 3-3 shooting.

16-10 Bulls


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> um, ok, that's a little weird that you did that, but yeah, i dig fashion. i wanted to be a fashion designer from a very tender age, but when i found out in 7th grade home ec that i would actually have to sew, well, imagine my shock! i was like, you do?? lol. so i went into graphic design instead.
> 
> and let the conspiracy theorists go crazy with the fact that duhon is sitting with a mysterious thigh bruise. gooden, on the other hand, is playing for cleveland tonight v. the bucks.


Sorry. I'm not stalking or anything. A while back I googled a bunch of user names to check our site and how it showed up on google hits. I remembered your name and the fashion site because it was right around the time you went to the supermodel avatar.

Sorry if posting that was an uncool melding of 2 of your interests. I just found it interesting to get a glimpse of another side-o-Miz.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Ben is blossoming right in front of our very eyes (even tho I don't get the feed 2nite)


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Just seeing "Michael Sweetney missed layup" on SportsLine is painful.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that's cool TB#1. sometimes worlds must collide. i may bring back the mariacarla avatar soon. she's not walking the runways for ny fashion week, but she'll be in milan and paris later this month. fyi. :smilewink

damn. pargo. stupid foul. and what? a T on skiles? for what? 

bulls starting to get fouly stupid and reachy right now. mcleod to the line again.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Frankensteiner said:


> Word is Duhon's out with a thigh bruise...


Hmmm. Could this be related to the Gooden trade rumors?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

McBulls said:


> Hmmm. Could this be related to the Gooden trade rumors?


I doubt it


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> that's cool TB#1. sometimes worlds must collide. i may bring back the mariacarla avatar soon. she's not walking the runways for ny fashion week, but she'll be in milan and paris later this month. fyi. :smilewink


She really does need to learn to smile once in a while. Nobody likes a grumpy-grump.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> Ben is blossoming right in front of our very eyes (even tho I don't get the feed 2nite)


Ben really needs to learn to smile once in a while. Nobody likes a grumpy-grump.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Could someone please tell Deng that he doesn't need to shoot 20' jumpers with a full shotclock and no rebounders every freaking time he touches the ball?

Pargo with a nice couple of shots in the last minute.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> South Haven, MI


The in-laws have a summer place a little bit up the shore from there.

Nice part of the world.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Has Duhon got any tick? im trying to see al ittle Duhon action see if I like running the cavs squad.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TyGuy said:


> Has Duhon got any tick? im trying to see al ittle Duhon action see if I like running the cavs squad.


Pardon?


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Pardon?


Havent u heard the gooden Duhon rumors? Anyway, I have watched the end of the first and all of the second and i havent seen any Duhon..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Red says the Jazz are hanging their heads, but they are hanging in there just fine.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TyGuy said:


> Havent u heard the gooden Duhon rumors? Anyway, I have watched the end of the first and all of the second and i havent seen any Duhon..


I've heard the rumors. I just speak English and sometimes get confused by foreign languages.

My bad.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I've heard the rumors. I just speak English and sometimes get confused by foreign languages.
> 
> My bad.


Stop trying to be a wise guy, all i want to know is if Duhon has got any pt tonight. So far i havent seen him play and I was wondering if maybe he was hurt.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

The Bulls' inability to finish quarters is becoming a very annoying subplot. Bulls should be up by more like 10 and up only 4 going into the break. Nevertheless a very good half again for Gordon, who's really starting to look more and more like a legitimate star.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TyGuy said:


> Stop trying to be a wise guy, all i want to know is if Duhon has got any pt tonight. So far i havent seen him play and I was wondering if maybe he was hurt.


Oh. He's sitting out with some sort of thigh bruise.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

duhon won't be playing tonight, TyGuy. 

mysterious thigh bruise.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Thank you, it was not said in this thread and he was listed as a key reserve.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The old Double Dare dude does the College Illinois commercials. Awesome.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

ben dunked the ball


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Was bens dunk good?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

God forbid the Bulls come out in the second half and actually put away a struggling team.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Was bens dunk good?


 there wasn't a whole lotta elevation on it, but it was a jam with _authority_


milt with the three....and kirk answers!


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

ACT_THE_FOOL said:


> ben dunked the ball


Cant really answer that since i am in asutralia with no free to air/ or pay tv nba games except once a week on esnp


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> duhon won't be playing tonight, TyGuy.
> 
> mysterious thigh bruise.


Maybe Coach was reciprocating the reach around thing, got overzealous and missed ...

Just a theory


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeh mate with u there, in australia too and it sucks the coverage we get here ey!!


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Yeh mate with u there, in australia too and it sucks the coverage we get here ey!!


damn right. we will only get one bulls game on espn sometine in march i think. i wish we had nba tv


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Yeh mate with u there, in australia too and it sucks the coverage we get here ey!!


damn right. we will only get one bulls game on espn sometine in march i think. i wish we had nba tv

this forum is probably the only way i can listen to a bulls game


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, tom dore just said the game on wed @ nuggets will also be carried on "es-pen"

and you know i'm not kidding.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Is anyone else having problems getting the game on league pass broadband. I can't get it at all.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

yeh it sucks big time, i rely on small 2min recaps of the game and when i can pontel but very rarely.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Jazz: 31 FTs 
Bulls: 16 FTs

Not this again... :curse:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ok, tom dore just said the game on wed @ nuggets will also be carried on "es-pen"
> 
> and you know i'm not kidding.




Dore really should be limited to broadcasting on ESPN8 -- The Ocho.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

OziBull said:


> yeh it sucks big time, i rely on small 2min recaps of the game and when i can pontel but very rarely.


yeah i heard about this pontel. do you like it. do you get the 1 or 2 games a week when had it. do vget the all star and nba finals


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Dore really should be limited to broadcasting on ESPN8 -- The Ocho.



Go Average Joe's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Why is Gordon on the bench, and why is Jannero Pargo getting the 4th quarter shots???


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

put gordon in please skiles. pretty please


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ACT_THE_FOOL said:


> put gordon in please skiles. pretty please


Thank you Scott. And Ben immediately draws a foul and nails the FTs. Solid game for Pargo, though.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

ndistops said:


> Thank you Scott. And Ben immediately draws a foul and nails the FTs. Solid game for Pargo, though.


true


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

drew gooden had a acceptable game

15 points
7 boards
2 assists

and 4 assists :


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ACT_THE_FOOL said:


> drew gooden had a acceptable game
> 
> 15 points
> 7 boards
> ...


He's no Jamal Curry.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

since when is pargo meant to shoot everything he recieves


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, did Harpring bail us out there. Let's take advantage...

Of course not.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

utah is beating us with 40 to 28 rebounds. 

cant win a game like that. i think


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ACT_THE_FOOL said:


> utah is beating us with 40 to 28 rebounds.
> 
> cant win a game like that. i think


On a related note, Tyson's had his first less than impressive game in a couple weeks. 7 and 7, but not his usual effort.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A lot of overdribbling by Kirk in this qtr and it's something he's been doing a lot of on this road trip. Get Ben the damn ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

41-21 FT differential. I can't believe how much contact Utah gets away with in the paint while the same rules don't seem to apply on the other end of the court.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game over. This was the only winnable game on the road trip. Only a matter of time for the eventual 0-7 now.

BG has only taken 2 shots in this qtr. Inexcusable.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles calls a timeout. In the huddle, he asks "what do we have to do to get a rebound?"

Hinrich answers "jump"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Skiles calls a timeout. In the huddle, he asks "what do we have to do to get a rebound?"
> 
> Hinrich answers "jump"


Skiles answers, "Get your own schtick"


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Ugh, Comcast Sports Net (in Schaumburg) goes out again in the 4th quarter. This is getting ridiculous

EDIT: Missed big part of the 4th, but back in time to see Ben's 3


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh good lord. my screen just went black. what happened after the hinrich steal?

now i have the league pass sign.

wtf.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich hit 2 more FTs during the blackout. 92-90 with 15.6 seconds to go.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Trenton Hassell tonight in a huge win for the Slumberwolves @ PHX:

40 min, 6/11 FGs, 3/3 FTs, 7 boards, 10 assists.

Did the Bulls have a game this evening?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich hit 2 more FTs during the blackout. 93-90 with 15.6 seconds to go. Bulls ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> oh good lord. my screen just went black. what happened after the hinrich steal?
> 
> now i have the league pass sign.
> 
> wtf.


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:15.6</td><td> CHI - Full timeout (Timeout #0)</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:15.6</td><td> UTA - M. Harpring hits the second free throw</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:15.6</td><td> UTA - M. Harpring misses the first free throw</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:15.6</td><td> CHI - Personal foul on K. Hinrich</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:15.6</td><td> UTA - M. Harpring offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:16.9</td><td> UTA - M. Harpring misses a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:39.9</td><td> CHI - K. Hinrich hits the second free throw</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:39.9</td><td> CHI - K. Hinrich hits the first free throw</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:39.9</td><td> UTA - Personal foul on A. Kirilenko</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:41.9</td><td> CHI - K. Hinrich steals the ball from A. Kirilenko</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this is what happened:

:15.6 UTA - M. Harpring misses the first free throw
:15.6 CHI - Personal foul on K. Hinrich
:15.6 UTA - M. Harpring offensive rebound
:16.9 UTA - M. Harpring misses a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner
:39.9 CHI - K. Hinrich hits the second free throw
:39.9 CHI - K. Hinrich hits the first free throw
:39.9 UTA - Personal foul on A. Kirilenko
:41.9 CHI - K. Hinrich steals the ball from A. Kirilenko


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We gave up another offensive rebound while everything blacked out. Who wanted to watch that?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> oh good lord. my screen just went black. what happened after the hinrich steal?
> 
> now i have the league pass sign.
> 
> wtf.


It's only a $169 package . . . you don't honestly expect to see EVERY second of every game, do you?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon ties it with 7 seconds left with a 3


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Clutch..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW, can't believe he was that open.

Given how this qtr's gone Utah will have a buzzer beater off an offensive rebound. Count on it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

omg. ben for three. tie game!!

lol. thanks guys. wow. comcast providing some excellent service there. not.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon has like 67 points in the past 2 games.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ot!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know about you all, but I have bad Arenas memories in my head right now.

Nope. OVERTIME!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> omg. ben for three. tie game!!
> 
> lol. thanks guys. wow. comcast providing some excellent service there. not.


They have been better than last year but that isn't saying much.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Overtime.

Weird that Utah played "Sweet Child of Mine" before the inbounds. Really weird.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> It's only a $169 package . . . you don't honestly expect to see EVERY second of every game, do you?


 that league pass music is so very catchy.

we're going to OVERTIME! whoopee.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

30 again for Ben!

I bet he's the first Bull since MJ to put up back to back 30+ games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He looks serious.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Ben. Again.

I'm sick of Matt Harpring, though.

Off. Foul Okur!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Songaila rocks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I  Ben


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben

Freaking

Gordon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't believe TC made that pass :laugh:


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

hinrich= much improved game all round


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Folks, we're seeing the evolution of a superstar.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce, YES!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

The crowd is silent...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc with the dagger to the forehead.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni huge three!

lol. red: DAGGER 

um, not yet dude.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Did I mention Ben Freaking Gordon?


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

defence. for the love of god. defence


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2 point game again :sigh:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

There goes Songaila.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y is Noce shooting? 

Self destruction.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We keep falling for the same play. Nice coaching, Skiles.

Tie game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

We need ya one more time, Ben.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is the crowd still silent?


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

who the hell is matt harpring

where did he come from

Is it just me or is our team excellent at making other teams no names super stars


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice pass, Luol.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Has Deng ever heard of calling for a timeout?

This is the most painful loss of the year.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Terrible rookie mistakes..we could have had this game.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Luol that was one of the stupidest things I've ever seen. And right when he did it, I knew it'd bite us


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OGM

I'm watching this on game channel on yahoo!

It says "M. Harpring misses a 12 foot jumper along the left baseline"

5.9 L Deng rebounds

LONG LONG PAUSE

3.9 D. Brown steals the ball from L Deng

LONG LONG LONG PAUSE

OKUR hits a 3 pointer from the left wing


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Luol that was one of the stupidest things I've ever seen. And right when he did it, I knew it'd bite us


Yup.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

My current thoughts about Luol Deng aren't printable on this board.

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

We need Derek Fisher
THis sucks


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Like I have been saying. Luol Deng's basketball IQ, which isn't very high to begin with, takes a nosedive at the end of games. Rudy Gay is looking better and better every game.

Again: Deng, Duhon Bulls #1 and filler for Bosh in a S&T anyone?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Could Deng have made a worse play?

We are NOT a very good team. 

Great to Skiles molding this team.

Besides Ben Gordon and Tyson CHandler (to a lesser extent) another very disappointing night. Scott May where are you?

The season is................................very frustrating threads should continue for another week.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce made the shot, but he got it off late.

WTF is he pump faking for?

Words can't describe our stupidity to end this game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow Up Fake? 

Nocioni and Deng really gave the Jazz this game.

Ben Gordon another great night erased by the Bulls just sucking.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This entire team is Zero basketball IQ. 

THere isn't one smart Basketball guy. Hinrich is close, but noteven he is consistently BBIQ.


However, let's not harp on that or it will become Paxson's next criteria.

Gotta have Jib and BBIQ.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I missed this game... what did ******* deng do?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Again: Deng, Duhon Bulls #1 and filler for Bosh in a S&T anyone?


If that would work then I'd be all for it, but you think that's the most Toronto could get for him?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Why was Gordon in bounding? Gordon has the quickest realeases of almost anyone else in the NBA why the heck was he not even considered as the option?! Dint Derek Fisher make a shot with less time then 0.7?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

We've had about 5 losses now that we have just given away with boneheaded rookie plays 

Chandler not boxing out Ratliff in Portland 

Duhon pushing and not calling the time out ( I think against Charlotte ?? ) 

Deng here tonight ....

And there have been other similar dumb arsed plays that aren't about skill and ability but are about being dumb arses 

I mean we supposedly built this team on a platform of intelligence at the expense of hoo haa right ?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

He got the rebound with 5 seconds left, and instead of taking a foul, decided to get cute and pass the ball ahead, EVEN THOUGH WE WERE UP AND THEY HAD TO FOUL. He threw it right to devin brown, who made one pass, and voila.......instant bulls loss.....just add deng and stir.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Like I have been saying. Luol Deng's basketball IQ, which isn't very high to begin with, takes a nosedive at the end of games. Rudy Gay is looking better and better every game.
> 
> Again: Deng, Duhon Bulls #1 and filler for Bosh in a S&T anyone?



If that's all it took, even I (as a huge Deng believer) would jump all over that in less time it takes for a Nocioni Pump Fake.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow - I haven't been this pissed at the end of a game in a long time. Deng is an idiot. The man has consistently shown that he has no IQ whatsoever. What was he thinking? Why pass??! 
I'd sit the dude next game. Have him read some books or something. :curse:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't think of a loss that hurts more then this post-dynasty. Not even the Arenas GW, a game where we actually deserved to get blown out. Our choke-job against Detroit at the end of the RS last year didn't hurt this much either.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Why was Gordon in bounding? Gordon has the quickest realeases of almost anyone else in the NBA why the heck was he not even considered as the option?! Dint Derek Fisher make a shot with less time then 0.7?


Cuz Skiles is a moron..... ok I just saw what Deng did........ :banghead:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Wow Up Fake?
> 
> Nocioni and Deng really gave the Jazz this game.
> 
> Ben Gordon another great night erased by the Bulls just sucking.


I couldnt watch it. Who lost that last ball with the Bulls up by one?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd give up both our lotto picks for OKUR


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> I couldnt watch it. Who lost that last ball with the Bulls up by one?


Deng.

But your boy Noce made a bunch of dumbf*** plays down the stretch too.

These two need to be locked up in a room and get the living crap beaten out of 'em.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls won the first quarter and lost the next 3 quarters and then the overtime.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Stacey King should coach the Bulls... constantly points out Skiles' mistakes.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls lose another 5 on 8 game. Utah with dozens of no-calls and 48 free throws. And don't give me that chant about them going to the basket more. They are a bunch of jump shooters.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Skiles...remember a few ago days in the paper Nocioni was talking about how slow his shot is. Why draw up a play for your slowest 3 point shooter at the end of the game with .7 seconds remaining. I can't believe how many times this year at the end of games Skiles has given the last shot to somebody other then Ben Gordon after what he did for us all last year. It's almost as if Skiles wants anybody but Gordon to take game winning shots attempts.

Besides that little rant. That was a bonehead play by Loul Deng but it was bound to happen to the Bulls eventually. I figured it would happen to Tyson though. ALOT of times at the end of games, the Bulls are very careless on the pass to the guard. They always rush the pass to the guard after the rebound and they have come so close to turning it over on many occassions in the past during close games. Hopefully they learn a lesson from this so it doesn't happen in the future.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Deng.
> 
> But your boy Noce made a bunch of dumbf*** plays down the stretch too.
> 
> These two need to be locked up in a room and get the living crap beaten out of 'em.


Im a Bulls fan first, so lets get this one straight: After all of Noc mistakes, were the Bulls up by one with less than 6 second left + possesion?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> We've had about 5 losses now that we have just given away with boneheaded rookie plays
> 
> Chandler not boxing out Ratliff in Portland
> 
> ...


Don't forget Chandler fouling a Nets player while he made a shot to lose the 2nd game of the year. This team could and should be over .500 and in the playoffs easily, but all the rookie mistakes that the team somehow avoided last season are coming back twofold this year.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Several questions come to mind after this loss:

1) Why is Deng passing the ball when he can just hold it with under 8 seconds to go?

2) Why is Noc pump faking?

3) Why is Gordon inbounding the ball when he has no chance to get the ball back for a shot? 

4) Why is Gordon running the point and then taking quick shots with the Bulls up by six with less than two minutes left to go in the overtime?

5) Why did Matt Freaking Harpering have to put on his Superman cape for tonight only?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

These reporters never ask Skiles any good questions.... same crap every night. They don't question why Gordon was throwing the ball in with .7 seconds left.... its just the same dumb**** questions every game.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Crushing, crushing loss.

Ouch.

That Utah team is just bigger and stronger.

And we still should have beat them.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

The new and improved NBA is a joke. Unless you are established, playing hard defense isn't worth it. Hopefully things change next season. Adios.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles was downright horrendous for the 2nd straight game. Our game plan against Phoenix the other day was a joke. Collapsing on their penetrators and leaving guys wide open for 3s. And we all just saw one moronic decision after another by him in OT.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Skiles can only do so much.

That double screen play to get Gordon free was a thing of beauty.

Deng holds on to the ball, Bulls win. What is Skiles supposed to do about that?

Skiles has a bunch of undersized jib players actually holding their own in the NBA.

That's braggable.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Several questions come to mind after this loss:

1) Why is Deng passing the ball when he can just hold it with under 8 seconds to go? 

A: He was falling out of bounds and made a stupid decision.

2) Why is Noc pump faking?

A: He is all hustle, no brain.

3) Why is Gordon inbounding the ball when he has no chance to get the ball back for a shot? 

A: Because Skiles is a brilliant tactician who devises the best plays.

4) Why is Gordon running the point and then taking quick shots with the Bulls up by six with less than two minutes left to go in the overtime?

A: Cause he was afraid one of the sucky players on the court with him in a Bulls Uni would shoot and airball it.

5) Why did Matt Freaking Harpering have to put on his Superman cape for tonight only?

A: Someone from every team we play who isn't a superstar, puts up a Hall of Fame game tape against us each night!


I'm facetious on all the answers except the last one.


Wow, I am really glad we didn't let Skiles get away.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I can't think of a loss that hurts more then this post-dynasty. Not even the Arenas GW, a game where we actually deserved to get blown out. Our choke-job against Detroit at the end of the RS last year didn't hurt this much either.


You. Can. Not. Be. Serious.

Not that I'd ever actually do this, but if I went back and looked at game logs from 1998-1999 until the present, I bet I'd come up with at least a hundred losses that hurt worse than this one.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> You. Can. Not. Be. Serious.
> 
> Not that I'd ever actually do this, but if I went back and looked at game logs from 1998-1999 until the present, I bet I'd come up with at least a hundred losses that hurt worse than this one.


The Arenas one hurt worse because I KNOW that we would have not only closed them off afterwards but we would have given the Heat a heck of a lot better series than Washington did.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> You. Can. Not. Be. Serious.
> 
> Not that I'd ever actually do this, but if I went back and looked at game logs from 1998-1999 until the present, I bet I'd come up with at least a hundred losses that hurt worse than this one.


How can losses in 15 win seasons hurt? 

We actually have a shot to make the postseason this year. These games COUNT. That's why it hurts.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this team needs an enema. starting with the coach.



:|


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> 4) Why is Gordon running the point and then taking quick shots with the Bulls up by six with less than two minutes left to go in the overtime?


I thought that was, by far, our worst possession. Early drive in the shotclock, which by itself isn't all that terrible, but then Songaila is fouling on the rebound when he absolutely has no chance to get the ball? Dumb.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Mind boggling how we get murdered by the big shot on a consistent basis. Talk about a loss of mojo. Is there really a good reason this is happening so much? My goodness....of course, being out rebounded by 15 boards doesn't exactly put you in good position to win. If there's a silver lining, it's that Gordon continues to break out and has looked like a star lately.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Jazz give up 7 point lead at end of regulation and bulls give up 7 point lead in OT. Good game guys.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The series that pissed me off the most:

Utah ball in OT with like 1:30 left, Bulls up 4
Utah misses, Bulls get the rebound
Gordon runs up the floor and misses a layup that probably takes 6 seconds total
Utah rebounds, and Harpring (I think) immediately fouled and sent to the line.

Instead of a chance to put the Bulls up 6 with 1:05 left, it is not a 2 point game with 1:22 left.

Terrible basketball IQ...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> How can losses in 15 win seasons hurt?
> 
> We actually have a shot to make the postseason this year. These games COUNT. That's why it hurts.


I see this team as being very competitive and playing pretty close to its abilities most nights. Tonight's a perfect example -- they could have folded and quietly gone under in the fourth, but they didn't. I would have liked to see them seal the deal, but **** happens when you're on a long road trip and you don't have a superstar (or even a clear-cut go-to guy). 

In my book, that sure as hell beats being in a situation where there are preseason articles about whether you'll be the team to "beat" the 76ers record nine-win season, where you're down by 30, 40, or even 50 points in games, and where most teams in the league can come into your gym and beat you without breaking a sweat.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I see this team as being very competitive and playing pretty close to its abilities most nights. Tonight's a perfect example -- they could have folded and quietly gone under in the fourth, but they didn't.


That's what makes it SO painful. The fact that we're a competitive team every night YET continue to blow so many close games. It hurts like nothing else because we're playing for something worthwhile.



> In my book, that sure as hell beats being in a situation where there are preseason articles about whether you'll be the team to "beat" the 76ers record nine-win season, where you're down by 30, 40, or even 50 points in games, and where most teams in the league can come into your gym and beat you without breaking a sweat.


U're talking abt a series of games. Not one game. I still can't see myself getting all worked up over those nightly 30+ blowouts because there was no purpose to the games we were playing anyway.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

A couple of answers to a couple of things I've seen in this thread.

33-29. That was the foul calls. Only four more. 

Bulls probably should have won in overtime, but it should never have gotten that far. Jazz should have won in regulation. 

The reason Matt Harpring went off is that in normal Jazz games, he runs off that pick 3-4 times a game before teams play that specific play aggressively defensively when Harpring is in the game. Bulls did VERY LITTLE in defending that pick so Harpring got elbow jumpers all night. That changes when teams go in a zone and he sits in the right corner. Bulls did nothing in the one possesion they were in the zone to stop that. Harpring was a borderline all star player two years ago, so he can play. 

Gordon can play. Don't care about the threes as much as I saw him hitting 18 to 20 footers with ease. I'd sure want him in a Jazz Uni. That's the two guard we need.


Those who didn't see the end play, Deng gave it away, Brown got a hand on it, Kirilenko grabbed it, passed it out to McLeod, who ended up getting it to Okur. Lot of time left when that play happened. Jazz would have still had time to tie if Deng had converted both free throws. 

Oh, in closing, Jordan still pushed off.  

EDIT: I see you guys have had Comcast issues as well. Whee. Misery loves company.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ha. I loved Darkwing Duck.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Oh, in closing, Jordan still pushed off.


Of course he did.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn. Games like this one are hard to take. Could have, should have...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Of course he did.


And if you watch the last 2-3 minutes of the game, it remains clear that with all of the lousy calls and non-calls that kept Utah in the game, it was a good non-call on Jordan.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Man! What a game! My wife says I scared the dog! This one was a tough loss. To go from Ben nailing a clutch 3 to send it into overtime (that man has ice water in his veins). To near extasy when Luol got that rebound off their miss, to horror when he didn't call a timeout or just hold onto the ball, to pounding on the floor five seconds later because Okur nails a clutch three of his own. Sport certainly can make you experience the gamut of emotions in such a short span of time.

I asked my son this morning what he'd do if his team was up by one, six seconds on the clock, the other team misses the shot and he gets the rebound. He didn't even hesitate - "I hold the ball daddy. Why?" The kid is 12 years old.

Just a tough, tough loss. Ugh!


----------

